# 64450-50



## kboyd22 (Jun 19, 2014)

My provider has indicated 4 units of 64450 performed bilaterally (64450-50). Can someone tell me if I bill these all on one line x 4 units or do I need to bill them on separate lines with a "51" modifer(64450-50-51) as I see it has a multiple surgery indicator of "2". My payer is Tricare however we usually try to follow what Medicare wants.

Thanks


----------



## stacymoch (Sep 11, 2014)

*Units???*

I'm a little confused, units usually refer to medications not procedures. Are you sure the provider didn't leave something out of that sentence? 
Our office does many injections on a daily basis, and we would enter the injection on one line using the modifier -50 indicating a bilateral procedure and then on the next line indicate the medication administered with the total amount of units given.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OCD_coder (Sep 11, 2014)

We bill our the following way and do not have any issues with denials because there is no MUE limit by MCR:

64450 - 50 x 2

The status 2 indictor means that the CPT code is subject to the multiple procedure rule, so the 1st 64450 will reimburse at 100%, the follow 3 codes are reimbursed as 50%.

Option #2 would be carrier preference:

64450 - 50 x 1
64450 - 50,59 x 1 (this would reflect a peripheral injection at a different anatomical area)
-Payment would reimburse the same as above.


----------

